# Whale Shower Head Replacement



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our shower head that fell apart in the freeze is going to cost around £25 to replace

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-ELEGA...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item255d708157

Yes I know I am being tight but has anyone found a similar replacement from No Frills DIY or the like for say 99p 

I know it has that twisty bit though that turns it from shower spray to tap flow so maybe that superb bit of technology is what the extra £24 is for because it doesnt look like its worth more than a quid otherwise!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Must admit Barry, when our shower head (not the same as yours but a chromey, twist head type) split in the frost last year I hunted high & low like you for a cheapo version without joy.

I ended up biting the bullet & buying a genuine bit from Discover, it stuck in my throat a bit (no the shower head itself obviously!) that I couldn't find a cheap version, but there you go.

No help whatsoever though sorry


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I wanted to change mine to one with a trigger, but it does seem there is no choice that I could find 

I bought a cheapo trigger one in France, forgetting that on our sink at least, for it to sit like a tap, the hose attachment area if you like is specific to that base or it won't fit.

There has to be a market for an alternative!

Sorry.

Jason


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Just had a quick look at some of my suppliers and none of them even sell the shower head seperatley sorry.Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all

I thought so. Will have a look in the local caravan place then, if not its flea bay.

Ive busted a couple of the whale taps as well in the past which are just round disks with a plastic prong on. £15 a pair! I suppose they dont make that many so they are expensive. I just thought, you never know somebody might have found one at a DIY place.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Barry,

I bust mine a couple of years ago and used a fibre glass repair kit to repair it and then a bit of white spray paint over the top. I reckon it's much stronger now than the original and still going strong.

JohnW


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> I bust mine a couple of years ago and used a fibre glass repair kit to repair it and then a bit of white spray paint over the top. I reckon it's much stronger now than the original and still going strong.
> 
> JohnW


Hmm. I couldnt even do Airfix kits properly when I was a kid. I reckon I would make a hash of it. My engineering next door neighbor on the other hand???

will let him have a look!

Cheers
BD


----------

